# CRASS Pale Dry?? - new finds



## ww2collector (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello fellow collectors. Today I was able to excavate another few square feet of this old dump. We have found milk, soda, bleach, and many others dating from 1930s to 1948. So Here is a  very thick Green CRASS PALE DRY (ginger ale?) bottle. 

 It says CRASS on bottom.  On front are embossed letters saying "Crass Pale Dry" and PROPERTY OF THE CRASS ORGANIZATION
 also says Richmond, VA  6 oz.   Bottom:  "37"  (maybe 1937??)


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 22, 2011)

bottom: CRASS  37


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 22, 2011)

embossed letters: CRASS PALE DRY

 From what I can find, this may have been related to Cocal Cola company.  Still cant find one like this tho.


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 22, 2011)

others from today, including a HUGE jug of some sort that reads:  ONE GALLON and DURAGLASS

 Also a BALL Mason jar readng:   BALL   PERFECT MASON "29"  (probly another cheapo mason jar)


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 22, 2011)

???


----------



## ww2collector (Mar 22, 2011)

Bottom:  WOODBURY   "BALL"  (like the mason jar co.)


----------

